

ScreenTime – movies from periodic OS X screenshots - beefburger
http://seriot.ch/screentime/

======
wingerlang
Kinda of related, but not the same use-case it seems activated bursts versus
my passive running.

Anyway. I'm doing something similar using cron, imagesnap and some ImageMagick
[0]. It takes a screenshot, a webcam-snap and puts them together every hour
into an image like this: [http://imgur.com/JjUK0Rb](http://imgur.com/JjUK0Rb)

I tried with only screenshots and only webcam at first but the context felt
lost so this was the end result. Pretty fun to look back at every now and
then. I've had it running for something like 4 months now.

[https://gist.github.com/jontelang/0147787432152508f455](https://gist.github.com/jontelang/0147787432152508f455)

------
x5n1
I wrote a program like this which is still in development... albeit a bit slow
atm. [https://etopian.com/software/automatic-screenshots-
windows-m...](https://etopian.com/software/automatic-screenshots-windows-mac-
linux/)

------
iM8t
Looks interesting. Is there any video example of this?

------
duncans
Similar tool for Windows: [http://timesnapper.com](http://timesnapper.com) by
@secretGeek

~~~
m_t
Similar and open source tool for Windows:
[http://getsharex.com/](http://getsharex.com/)

It has a bunch of features, but it includes auto capture (both full screen and
region only)

